

Show HN: Express 3D Printed Gifts - ricberw
http://dreamboxdev.com/nametag/

======
dm8
I received my custom tag and loved it!

------
anandkulkarni
Sure to be a hit present. My recipient really loved it.

------
ricberw
We're recording prints as well, so we'll be able to send you a YouTube video
link with the creation of your tag.

